# gallery



## Sailagain (May 20, 2007)

Where's te gallery? Thanks.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Three dots top right..
Drop menu, halfway down - Gallery.
You cannot, however, search for a specific ship or other image.


----------



## oceanvoyages (Jul 29, 2006)

It's amazing how few photos are now being posted in the "Passenger Liners and Cruise Ships" section since the major change to this website some months ago. I imagine it's the same situation in the other classifications also.


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

I do not understand the reason when this site was "updated" or something so, the searching was crossed out.

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Tomi,
The software platform is hired in from another company. They sell a basic forum and the gallery is a bolt-on. It is not therefore integral with the forum, as it was on the old platform. 
The software developers wrote the gallery software without a search facility because they did not think that it was needed and would have required extra work to incorporate it.
Admin have told us that the 'issue' is being referred to the developers but I don't think it will be sorted anytime soon if at all. 
I believe that there is a third party work-round available and I have seen it in use, but it is not part of the package which Verticalscope want to use apparently.


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot Malcolm for the explanation, I had a very similar idea with your own, so another point I had forgotten to comment is the small space below the phots to add details of this ship.

Regards

Tomi


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

You have probably also noticed that pictures which did have a comprehensive description have now lost most of it. I assume that is now lost forever having been discarded in the migration.


----------



## john irvine (May 26, 2007)

I is a pain in the A*&e, never use the site now due to said search facility being un available. if you are looking for certain vessel for modelling etc.... then it is impossible to find in the thousands of images. was one of the best tools on the site  Doubt i will ever be back unless it turns up again.


----------

